# (Apparently) Eric visited H.P. Norton this past weekend



## Heather (Mar 17, 2008)

And he asked me to post these photos for him. Eric, you'll have to weigh in with the names on some of these, your messages weren't entirely clear. Though, your photos aren't too bad, considering....:rollhappy:












Pk x besseae:









OZ bess:





MDC





popowii hybrid?









Dunno what this one is...


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 17, 2008)

nice photos Eric!
I really like that last one...what is it?


----------



## Heather (Mar 17, 2008)

*couple more:*

wallisii? This is from Marilyn LeDoux, apparently...





Not sure - czerwiakowianum maybe?


----------



## Heather (Mar 17, 2008)

Okay, that first Pk x besseae - is that really what it is? It's a DOG. Sorry, but, blech! Let's see an F5 for improvement please! PLEASE! (my eyes!!!!)


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 17, 2008)

That OZ Besseae is wonderful!


----------



## Elena (Mar 17, 2008)

Some nice plants, thanks. I like the teeth on that last one in the first post.

Who took the pics? oke:


----------



## Heather (Mar 17, 2008)

Elena said:


> Who took the pics? oke:



heeheehee! :rollhappy:


----------



## Jorch (Mar 17, 2008)

The last one looks like my mystery phrag.. lol~ probably it's only wishful thinking.. :rollhappy:

I really like that last one in the first set of picture. The lip opening looks funky!!  There should be a sunglasses warning for this post. Those red phrag hybrids are SO RED! and the orange besseae is gorgeous.:clap:


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice photos Eric!!!!


Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 18, 2008)

good pict. Eric! Seem to be a lot of interesting plants out there!! Jean


----------



## Heather (Mar 18, 2008)

rdlsreno said:


> Nice photos Eric!!!!



Now now, easy folks, it's going to go to his head!


----------



## shakkai (Mar 18, 2008)

I agree with the others, the last one in the first post is very, very nice! Second favourite is the OZ besseae, what a great colour. Thanks for posting some things to :drool: over!


----------



## Sangii (Mar 18, 2008)

interesting pics ! thanks


----------



## cwt (Mar 18, 2008)

Jolly good show. Thanks Eric/Heather.


----------



## isaias m rolando (Mar 18, 2008)

The OZ besseae, how big is it? Any measures?
Nice pics Eric, thanks for sharing


----------



## Hien (Mar 18, 2008)

I was hoping for some of the red phals photos.
From what I know, Mr. Norton breeds some of the best red phalaenopsis.
Real orange red (not the purplish/magenta type)


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi, sorry about the mis-identifications, I was over-stimulated. The first phrag photo is Mem. Dick Clements x Twilight or something, I will check w/ Mr. Norton. Although the Headmistress doesn't like it, , notice it is red at the bottom of the inside of the pouch! If I don't have one of these yet it will be one of my next purchases! There were a ton of Fritz Schomburgs! [Pk x besseae] Some were on their 3rd flower! The one I foto'd had that glittery look the Headmistress likes but of course my fotog skills fell short  There were a few interesting plants that Mr. Norton is holding for me until they get bigger.
The besseae I didn't measure but it was a good size and really ROUND! I think the green phrag close-up was called Green Giant? I had a good time and I recommend people pick up some of the Fritz Schomburgs.

Thanx for posting these Heather.


----------



## Corbin (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks to you both


----------



## NYEric (Jul 1, 2008)

For the record: the 3rd photo [with the red inside the yellow in the pouch] is Phrag. Living Fire x Jason Fischer; a division of which is on the way to me.
Photos#7 & #8 are Phrag. Grande 'Katie' AM/AOS.
The last photo is Phrag. Praying Mantis. 
Thanx Mr. Norton.


----------



## Wendy (Jul 1, 2008)

Love that second Phal hybrid. Great pics...thanks for sharing.


----------



## John M (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice to see these. Thanks Eric and Heather!


----------

